# 2008 Rabbit - IAT Sensor Help (MAF?)



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got a P0113 code, "Intake Air Temperature" sensor 1 circuit high. 

On the '08 2.5L VW has integrated the IAT sensor into the MAF itself, as i don't see a separate IAT sensor on my CAI. is this correct? 

i had over extended a wire on my MAF's wiring harness and so the wire snapped, and i used the shrink wrap butt end connector to re-connect the wire. should i re-evaluate my wiring job even though it should be good to go, or is it possible that my MAF is bad and still throwing this code?? 

Possible solutions i've come up with: 
A. Check wiring to the MAF plug/harness (even though it should be correctly done) 
B. Replace MAF 

Does this sound right, or am I looking at a different problem with this code? The car starts up and rpm's fluctuate, sometimes it dies out. car drives fine once i'm going, but at idle it's rough, and when i'm holding steady on the gas while moving sometimes i'll feel a small stutter.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

re do all the wires properly... 

cut, put em together, then solder them, then use shrink wrap to each wire


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Your car might just be jacked up still from that tune?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

either the wiring job needs to be redone or i need to replace the maf sensor itself. I drove the car for a long time with the wiring not connected correctly, so I'm thinking its my own fault. We shall see though, if its a part that's bad its the maf or a coolant temp sensor...fingers are crossed!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> re do all the wires properly...
> 
> cut, put em together, then solder them, then use shrink wrap to each wire


 I'm confused on this, how can i solder them together and then use a shrink wrap connector?? I've also heard you shouldn't solder maf wires together...are you positive its ok to do?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

From what you described this deffinately sounds like a MAF problem. Take the sensor out and check to see how dirty it is. If the thin element inside is black looking then try cleaning it with some electrical cleaner. I found a qtip works the best but make sure its already wet with the cleaner before you touch the element so no fibers stick to it. When my MAF went bad on a previous VW I had these same problems except much more severe. Its possible that it could just be the wiring tho so Id check that next and make sure its all connected good.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i had already cleaned out the maf sensor yesterday and it didn't help. also unplugged it and this didn't help. 

either way it was my shotty electrical job :laugh: 

re-wired the harness with a new shrink wrap connector (no soldering) and just took my time to make sure it was done right. car started up smoothly but the idle was still a bit rough after rpm's settled. unplugged the battery and let the car sit for about 10-15 mins, started it back up and all was well. took it for a test drive and it runs great. CEL has stayed off thus far, but i need to take it out for a spin on the highway tomorrow to be sure. 

moral of the story: don't rush electrical work, you'll just have to do it over again!!!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

glad it worked out:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, what I meant to say was that the way you describes it, made it sound like it wasn't properly done... 

So I was just suggesting you do the best, oem possible connections. 

Proper soldering can give a cleaner signal that crimped or otherwise... I found out while doing my afr.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Good job :thumbup: Glad to see you fixed it :beer::beer:


----------

